
OwnCloud Switches from PHP to Go - bjoko
https://owncloud.com/owncloud-infinite-scale-owncloud-unveils-new-architecture-for-unlimited-scalability
======
znpy
Microservices, go, containers... I'm worried that I'll need a kubernetes
cluster to run this thing, whereas at the moment I can run owncloud/nextcloud
off a normal pc.

~~~
lhoff
mhm i don't think so.

But it wont't be possible to run it on a cheap shared Host since the usually
don't support running arbitrary binaries. I think they are aiming towards a
more professional/corporate customer base. But since nextcloud is still a
thing its not a big loss for the average nerd.

~~~
jazoom
Running a binary really should be easier than installing a runtime and
directories full of code. I'd be even more inclined to reach for a container
in the latter case.

------
amaccuish
I wonder what nextcloud will do. I really would prefer something not written
in PHP. It often feels very fragile.

~~~
castillar76
And getting it working on some of the “enterprise”-class Linux distributions
like CentOS requires some hoop-jumping, as PHP isn’t being kept up to date on
those. That’s really the fault of the distribution, but the brunt of it falls
on the admins to fix by installing PHP from other sources, some of which are
questionable or require a lot of explanations to suit-wearing compliance-
types. Having it written in something easier to wrangle would be nice,
especially if that also passes through to Nextcloud.

~~~
ofrzeta
I recommend using the IUS repo ("Inline with Upstream Stable") for installing
PHP 7 on CentOS 7
[https://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/CentOS/7/x86_64/r...](https://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/CentOS/7/x86_64/repoview/)

These are drop-in replacements for the stock packages that don't break
dependencies.

